# Luas from Heuston to Tallaght Hospital



## daviehug (28 Jan 2008)

Am travelling to Dublin and am wondering as to the journey time to Hospital from Heuston.

Thanks
dave


----------



## dodo (28 Jan 2008)

Roughly 30 mins give or take a min


----------



## ophelia (28 Jan 2008)

This might help
[broken link removed]


----------



## daviehug (28 Jan 2008)

Thanks to all

dave


----------

